# BBC - Babcock and Brown Communities



## billhill (7 July 2007)

Thought i would start a thread this stock as i have applied for the IPO. Anyone else getting on board. Good yeild and a sector with massive growth potential from the aging population trend IMO. Plus with babcock and brown managing its usually a pretty safe bet that things will go smoothly. Also after seeing how much my grandparents are forking out for aged care and reitrement living these guys should make a killing.


----------



## Boyou (7 July 2007)

Interesting ,billhill..could you post a website for more info on Band B?


  Quote:-Also after seeing how much my grandparents are forking out for aged care and reitrement living these guys should make a killing. -:Unquote


Hope they arn't also going to kill grandparents! (Only kidding)

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## BankRoller (7 July 2007)

It is for this reason I started the AVE - Aevum Limited. If you see the growth of AVE over the last one year, you'll be amazed. Ageing pop is for the long term holders who are seeking solid returns.


----------



## billhill (7 July 2007)

Here you go Boyou
http://www.babcockbrown.com.au/communities.aspx



> Hope they arn't also going to kill grandparents! (Only kidding)




Haha not quite but i think all the benificiaries of the inheritance are going to be slightly dissapointed.


----------



## Boyou (8 July 2007)

Thanks billhill..having trouble with accessing links at the moment,but after I give my comp a boot..or give it THE boot..or my ISP the A**.I will check it out.


Good luck with your investing.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## briansone (10 July 2007)

I think most brokers are oversubscribed for this one now.  Can someone suggest to me why AVE, paying the same 4c half yearly distribution that BBCG proposes trades at $3.98 and BBCG only offerd at $1.15. Perhaps i have overlooked some key merits of AVE over BBCG??


----------



## BankRoller (10 July 2007)

I'm quite surprised people haven't picked up on AVE. AVE I believe has a high occupancy rate and is rapidly growing through acquisition.


----------



## Buffettology (10 July 2007)

Interesting this one.

So PLF will just change name to BBC, and in effect, a PLF share will be worth a BBC share?  So therefore, buying on the IPO at 1.15 is cheaper than the current price of PLF around 1.17 but the exact same thing?


----------



## blossom (24 March 2008)

Hi
 Anyone in here?Unless I am confused(not surprisingly), I havent seen a posting for many months.
 Anyone still holding this stock?
 Just me?


----------



## brendan87 (6 June 2008)

Does anyone think BBC has good long-term prospects.? 
  Although the SP has had a fall from grace (note AVE has survived much better) - BBC has maintained guidance, no refinancing till end 2010 and 60% fixed-rate. I think it has been dragged down with the rest of the LPT sector. But honestly, I think the LPT sector has moved from overvalued to back in line with the rest of the market after many years of really strong growth. 
   BBC is a good pick in this area of LPTs but I find the disclosure/transparency is really shoddy. The half year results were 'opaque', perhaps like the rest of the BNB empire. But I think the retirement property sector is well supported by demographic change, government and the public are fairly supportive. I think the underlying business idea and the industry look 'nice' for a 5-10 year holding period. Certainly the yield is competitive if the earnings risk is low. 
   I think BBC needs a few more acquisitions to kick start the SP. There should be some lower prices in the market over the next year as the interest rate cycle peaks (and the dismantling/selective asset sales of other property empires, mentioning no names) and I think it would be an easy market share grab for a company with better access to capital than some smaller competitors.


----------

